# Shipping bareroot



## southernbelle (Jun 21, 2022)

I’m dividing C. trianaei var. semi-alba flamea ‘Kathleen’ and shipping a division via fed ex. I usually soak my plants for a half hour in KelpMax to stimulate new root growth after repotting. I’m concerned about shipping it damp, should I let the roots dry before packing it up?


----------



## Ray (Jun 21, 2022)

This time of year, with the heat, damp is fine. Just be sure NOT to seal it in any kind of plastic bag.


----------



## southernbelle (Jun 21, 2022)

Thanks Ray. I was going to wrap it in paper then shredded paper for cushioning.


----------



## terryros (Jun 21, 2022)

Debra, sure wish someone could do it for you and I could pay for it!


----------



## southernbelle (Jun 22, 2022)

Packing it is not hard. I keep boxes and shredded packing material from orchid shipments received. I just wasn’t sure about shipping bareroot. You’ve been very generous with your time and advice (which are invaluable), and your special orchids!! I couldn’t think of having you pay me. Hoping to get it done today.


----------

